# Need ideas for using scrap wool yarn



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

spring cleaning and pulling stuff out of my storage building. I found 5 or 6 skiens, large-would fit about a 2ft swift, of wool rug yarn. Mice have taken some around the edges. Before I just toss it, is there any type of animal bedding or other ideas to make use of it? I just hate to throw stuff away.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, man, I know how you feel. Last year a mouse got into some of my handspun alpaca. Of course the little stinker had to chew some on each and every skein. Made me so mad.
I don't have any ideas for you, but I am commiserating!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

It makes a very good mulch around the base of trees. My daughter used the skirtings and other poor fleeces for that and it worked well. Of course it would have to have something holding it down, but it will discourage weeds and eventually break down. Rocks, or even the large landscape staples would do. Could you stuff a burlap sack for an outside dog bed?


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

well I gave away some fabric scraps through freecycle and the lady took 4 of the skiens to try using as dog bed filling. That just leaves 2.


----------

